# Dave's Knives & Stuff



## Dave Martell

Takeda (western) Deba AS 180mm


----------



## Dave Martell

Suien VC cleaver wish custom Fish handle


----------



## Dave Martell

Watanabe 270mm gyuto (white #2) with custom Fish handle


----------



## Dave Martell




----------



## EdipisReks

great looking knives, Dave! i gotta get me a Watanabe. what was the process for that pretty kasumi/polish on the Takeda?


----------



## Dave Martell

$10.00 Chinese made "Towne #2" meat cleaver (etched)


----------



## Dave Martell

EdipisReks said:


> what was the process for that pretty kasumi/polish on the Takeda?



I can't say, that was done many years ago when I first got it. If I had to guess i kind of looks like King 800x and a leather belt/chromium oxide job.


----------



## Dave Martell

Kansui Dojo 7" Gyuto(?) scored from OlPappy


----------



## Dave Martell

*Watanabe "Professional" Kuro-uchi Nakiri 180mm*
Total length: 315mm 
Width: 56mm 
Thickness: tapered spine 4.5 - 1.5mm 
Blade: Yasuki blue steel core with stainless outer 
Handle: Stefan Keller custom (simply elegant series)


----------



## EdipisReks

Dave Martell said:


> I can't say, that was done many years ago when I first got it. If I had to guess i kind of looks like King 800x and a leather belt/chromium oxide job.



that does look like King 800x work. it's good.


----------



## Dave Martell

4' x 3" Spalted Maple Benchcrafted MagBLOK





Looking at the loaded rack picture made me realize I need to do an update shot, lots of these are gone and new stuff added since that picture was taken.


----------



## Dave Martell

Suisin High Carbon petty, 150mm - custom handle by Adam


----------



## chazmtb

Love the Fish handles. That Dojo is screaming for some burl handle work.


----------



## Dave Martell

Hiromoto 270mm VC (or HC?) scored from Stefan with my very first ever western rehandle


----------



## Dave Martell

chazmtb said:


> Love the Fish handles. That Dojo is screaming for some burl handle work.



I'd have re-done that handle a long time ago but it's a half-tang (yuck) and the knife is now about 1/2" shorter because it's been used for all of my testing and sharpening demos over the years. Kind of not worth it anymore.


----------



## chazmtb

Oh, forgot about the half tang. Great inexpensive cladded blue steel knife though.


----------



## mhenry

Nice Dave, beautiful knife and handle. Is this a custom ordeer did you request white steel. I have never seen him do a gyuto with this steel.


----------



## Dave Martell

Steve Goodson Leather Knife Roll & some knives not shown above.


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Hey Dave, you sideline as a chef, or are you just a blade junkie?


----------



## Dave Martell

PierreRodrigue said:


> Hey Dave, you sideline as a chef, or are you just a blade junkie?




Blade junkie here, I have the disease bad but I'm lucky in that I get to fondle other people's knives which takes the edge off.


----------



## Andrew H

Dave Martell said:


> which takes the edge off.



I see what you did there. Nice collection, what usuba is that in your leather roll?


----------



## Dave Martell

Andrew H said:


> I see what you did there. Nice collection, what usuba is that in your leather roll?



I have no idea. I got it in a barter deal a couple of years ago and don't remember what it is. Maybe someone can identify it for me?


----------



## mr drinky

Nice knives Dave. After wanting and wanting you to give us knives all the time, sometimes it is hard to believe that some knives actually remain with you and live there and actually are used to cut things up. 

k.


----------



## obtuse

nice collection!


----------



## Mike Davis

Not sure what i am more jealous of...your badass collection or that ultra badass spalted magnet rack....


----------



## apicius9

That leather roll is great, if I could only justify one for myself.... I had forgotten about that 270 Watanabe with a Fish handle, that should be a great knife. I just hope there is more patina on it these days...

Stefan

P.s. Oh, and thanks for the gallery section. That may be the kick in the butt I need to take new pictures of my humble collection.


----------



## UCChemE05

Great looking stuff Dave, thanks for sharing!

If you don't mind me asking, what is your current stone line-up? :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Geez, you guys eat a lot of bread in the Martell household or what?

Nice collection Dave. I really like the knife roll and magblok.


----------



## WildBoar

Dang Dave, you've been quietly amassing a nice collection! Stealthy, you are!


----------



## Dave Martell

Yeah I guess I have.


----------



## G-rat

I have to say I think the most monstrous of all is the Gude Bread Knife! Woah!


----------



## mr drinky

Upon further inspection, I don't seem to see a Martell Blade on that mag-strip. You must have some ugly cousins roaming around the house 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

mr drinky said:


> Upon further inspection, I don't seem to see a Martell Blade on that mag-strip. You must have some ugly cousins roaming around the house
> 
> k.




Oh you know I have some of them slinking around here...LOL


----------



## tkern

That Watanabe is beautiful.


----------



## chefofthefuture

Where did you score the Gude from? I have been trying to get my hands on one of those for a long time now.


----------



## Dave Martell

chefofthefuture said:


> Where did you score the Gude from? I have been trying to get my hands on one of those for a long time now.




A sharpening customer made me a deal I couldn't refuse.


----------



## tk59

I had no idea you had a collection that size!


----------

